

The June 2011 Calufa Twitter Scrape (200M tweets) - timf
http://www.archive.org/details/2011-06-calufa-twitter-sql

======
Jun8
OK, I downloaded it. Any suggestions on what I should do with it?

~~~
madmaze
please put it up somewhere, archive.org took it down, I would be very
interested in analyzing it

